# Touring on micro budget



## andy__ (4 Aug 2012)

Well actually no budget. Unemployed and on JSA. But i need to do something before i go mad. Hence thought i'd take up cycling again(need some inspiration), maybe cycle to Paris.

So can you wild camp in France, if you can't you could always just stealth camp right?

I don't even have a bike yet but i can buy an old MTB for cheap(or free), can i put road tyres on it, would this work or just not be efficient enough, can you put panniers on a MTB?

Is there anywhere in France where you can wild fish, or is this too unrealistic?

Is the ferry from Dover the best/cheapest way to get over the channel, or maybe Eurostar?

Any advice would be welcome!


----------



## compo (4 Aug 2012)

I love it. Sort of madcap scheme I used to get up to when I was much younger and unencumbered with a wife. The beauty of your suggestion that if you get a free but rideable MTB, or any bike that costs next to nothing, any major problems just say sod it, chuck it in the hedge and thumb a lift. I don't know about wild camping, but I always used to wild/stealth camp. Eurostar is probably the dearest way over. As you say, Dover to Calais is probably best. Try and time it so you completely clear the coastal areas before camping for the night or you stand a good chance of losing everything to the economic asylum seekers.

You can put road tyres on a mountain bike and they will make it a bit easier to ride. Fitting a pannier rack and panniers is no problem. If you are serious about doing the trip on a really cheap bike I wouldn't take more than you can carry in case you end up having to dump the bike. It is quite likely that most bikes with a little bit of fettling before leaving will see you through the trip.

Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## P.H (4 Aug 2012)

What's wrong with the UK? Absolutely nothing! There isn't an area of the UK where you won't find some fantastic roads and some wonderful scenery. You could even pop in to a few jobcenters to fulfill your obligations in getting JSA, ala Tebbitt. Wild camping isn't too hard if you're sensible about it, arrive late, depart early and don't leave any trace of being there, the worst that'll happen is you'll be asked to leave.
If you do want to go to France (Where I think day to day expenses will be dearer), there's the option of a bike in a van through the Eurotunnel from Folkestone, which is £16 each way;
http://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/traveller-info/vehicles/bicycles/


----------



## andy__ (4 Aug 2012)

Thanks for that and your right about the possibility of dumping the bike, i see Ryanair do an £11 single from Beauvais, so maybe cycle to Paris then back up to Beauvais, dump the bike and fly home. Would still be a shame to have to dump any bike though, so not sure.

Should take about 7 days in total, hopefully no more than £5 per day on food, plenty of pasta/veg/chopped tomatoes from the supermarket should top up the calories. I think French supermarkets mid range stock prices are about the same as ours but not sure if the do the "value ranges" that we get here, well this was after a quick look at an online French supermarket. Would really like to see Paris so that will be the main motivational factor.


----------



## lip03 (4 Aug 2012)

your clearly mental!! you want to go to france on an old mtb with slicks and wild fish in the woods i imagine!?!? and also i aint sure many people will like that you have told us all your on jsa (job SEEKERS allowence) why not wait a bit untill you can plan a real tour and i hear there is plenty of volentry work out there to keep you from going mad untill you find some pemenant employment. but what ever you decide to do good luck with it! i may sound like i am having a go but just think it probably isnt at the top of your to do list to bugger off to france with £5 a day


----------



## andy__ (4 Aug 2012)

lip03 said:


> your clearly mental!! you want to go to france on an old mtb with slicks and wild fish in the woods i imagine!?!? and also i aint sure many people will like that you have told us all your on jsa (job SEEKERS allowence) why not wait a bit untill you can plan a real tour and i hear there is plenty of volentry work out there to keep you from going mad untill you find some pemenant employment. but what ever you decide to do good luck with it! i may sound like i am having a go but just think it probably isnt at the top of your to do list to bugger off to france with £5 a day


 
Maybe, maybe not, and yes, quite a lot of stigma attached to JSA. I think this is just what i need though to recharge me instead of sitting inside all day wasting away. I don't think it's all that unrealistic, at least i will be getting fit and i may have a possible job soon.


----------



## lip03 (4 Aug 2012)

andy__ said:


> Maybe, maybe not, and yes, quite a lot of stigma attached to JSA. I think this is just what i need though to recharge me instead of sitting inside all day wasting away. I don't think it's all that unrealistic, at least i will be getting fit and i may have a possible job soon.


good for you hope it all works out. but i fear you have underestimated cost a little.


----------



## Brains (4 Aug 2012)

Why not do the Real "on yer bike" Tebbit ? Once on the bike stay on the bike until you can get some work. 
Why not head for somewhere where there is work, even if it's flogging ice cream on the beach.
The West Country is nice at this time of the year, and so is the south of France, I'm sure in both places there will be short term employment options available from beach barmen to campsite bog cleaners.


----------



## andy__ (4 Aug 2012)

Brains said:


> Why not do the Real "on yer bike" Tebbit ? Once on the bike stay on the bike until you can get some work.
> Why not head for somewhere where there is work, even if it's flogging ice cream on the beach.
> The West Country is nice at this time of the year, and so is the south of France, I'm sure in both places there will be short term employment options available from beach barmen to campsite bog cleaners.


 
And that's not a bad idea i was even going to ask about casual work, even if only for a week or so, although the language barrier in France would prevent working over. I'll do anything from picking potatoes. I may even email a few farms. But i've put these kind of adventurous ideas off plenty of times in the past so just need to get up and do it - even if i have no money. Once i have the equipment and the ferry and return tickets it shouldn't cost much.


----------



## MarkF (4 Aug 2012)

Go for it Andy, I think it's a great idea, I was a YOP kid (look it up) in a previous recession and know how dispiriting it can be. I also have pal looking for work now, at 50 (with degree), the things he has too do to prove he's looking, it is inhuman! His looking for work looks harder than my work. 

I wouldn't want to cycle in the familiar UK either, a change of scenery does you the world of good, an adventure. I flipped and went to Spain at 19, nothing bad happened , my legs didn't drop off or anything, it gave me confidence and I am sure you will gain something positive from it.You can eat very well on £5 a day from supermarkets and I'd agree, some thinner tyres will make the trip a whole lot easier.


----------



## rollinstok (4 Aug 2012)

Hope you go for it, sounds like a real back to basics plan
You will survive on £5 a day but thats it.. there will be no merry making except for the joy of being on the road
Good Luck


----------



## lip03 (4 Aug 2012)

Is it just me that thinks this ain't such a good idea? Sure it all sounds amazing and I myself would love to do it BUT it isn't it a good idea to think about the fact Andy is not a cyclist so he is going to be riding on roads in an unfamiliar country and sure he will survive on a fiver a day but say he hits a pothole buckles his wheel and ends up in the middle of France spending his food money on bike repairs? Sure u might say well he can just come home but he won't be able to get an earlier eurostar without paying somekind of admin I'm sure! Maybe it's just me but I just don't get it


----------



## compo (4 Aug 2012)

lip03 said:


> Is it just me that thinks this ain't such a good idea? Sure it all sounds amazing and I myself would love to do it BUT it isn't it a good idea to think about the fact Andy is not a cyclist so he is going to be riding on roads in an unfamiliar country and sure he will survive on a fiver a day but say he hits a pothole buckles his wheel and ends up in the middle of France spending his food money on bike repairs? Sure u might say well he can just come home but he won't be able to get an earlier eurostar without paying somekind of admin I'm sure! Maybe it's just me but I just don't get it


 
You are missing the point.

It is all the negatives you quote that make the whole thing worthwhile. It is an ADVENTURE for heavens sake. Life is too predictable and comfortable and I for one admire Andy, (and envy him) for hopefully having the bulldog spirit to go out and take a chance. If he fails he will at least have a dinner topic and if he succeeds he will feel 10 feet tall and be ready to re-enter the fray with those tossers at the Jobcentre.


----------



## MarkF (4 Aug 2012)

compo said:


> You are missing the point.
> 
> It is all the negatives you quote that make the whole thing worthwhile. It is an ADVENTURE for heavens sake. Life is too predictable and comfortable and I for one admire Andy, (and envy him) for hopefully having the bulldog spirit to go out and take a chance. If he fails he will at least have a dinner topic and if he succeeds he will feel 10 feet tall and be ready to re-enter the fray with those tossers at the Jobcentre.


 
That's about it, nobody would do anything if they focused only on the "what if's" and like I said, I am sure something positive will be the result of Andy's trip. I ended up labouring on a site in Fuengirola, believe me, at 19 that was the immeasurably better than being on the dole in Leeds, plus I Iearned Spanish (ok badly) but doing "something" gave me the confidence that I'd previously lacked. Go for it Andy!


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2012)

Go for it. No stigma attached to JSA either. Many people, including me, have been there.


----------



## Alex11 (4 Aug 2012)

Andy I wish you all the success. It's a great idea, get together a little money from somewhere and spend £30 or £40 on an old road bike off eBay, a half decent one can be got for that sort of money. Find/make some pannier bags and get a camping stove and set off. It's a nice idea in theory, maybe you can pick up a tent really damn cheap off eBay?


----------



## rich p (4 Aug 2012)

Hey Andy -, do you have a rack and other equipment? I think I have a spare if you need one and the project takes off.


----------



## rollinstok (4 Aug 2012)

I would like to donate something to your idea too.. I have bits of stuff lying about that you could make better use of than me if you take off mate
JSA is just a situation we have arrived at because of political ideals, its not your fault.. pm me and I'll let you know what you can have


----------



## HLaB (4 Aug 2012)

I don't know if I'm brave enough to do it but if you are Andy go for it, it sounds a wonderful adventure and will hopefully make you feel positive when you go for jobs; its a great way at interviews to be able to break the ice, talking about your great adventure. Good Luck!


----------



## MarkF (4 Aug 2012)

I have some panniers that I'll happily donate. But I want to see a blog and pics!


----------



## compo (4 Aug 2012)

I can throw in a Trangia for cooking on.


----------



## rualexander (4 Aug 2012)

You could also use free accommodation websites such as warmshowers.org and couchsurfing.org
Or if you fancied a longer trip, sign off and cycle around france working your way with hosts on WWOOF or Workaway or helpx.net etc.
Choose hosts who speak english if language is a problem, and you never know, you might come back nearly fluent in French!


----------



## Tiberius Baltar (5 Aug 2012)

This thread is great! Already he has a stove, a rack and some panniers. If you can get the cheap bike then in all seriousness your only other major bit of kit would need to be a bivvi bag and a basha.

Don't listen to the negative fuddy duddies on here this is going to be an epic ADVENTURE and I for one fully encourage you to do it. Just to think of the endless possibilities and what could come of you doing this. You could meet the woman of your dreams! You could end up living on a farm! You could end up on the other side of the world! 

You sir, have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Be optimistic and nothing will slow you down. This is what the Australian's mean when they go walkabout. You will discover yourself and learn things you never knew you were capable of, so what if you miss the occasional meal? You will be amazed at what your body can do and this will be the making of you!


----------



## andy__ (5 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the support people, so kind! I will go down and try and find a bike Tuesday. I'll be back.


----------



## lip03 (6 Aug 2012)

alright you have got me!!! this is fast turning into a feel good thread! i must have been having a bad day on saturday! go for it mate why the f**k not! get yourself on youtube and watch a load of bike maintenance vids and have a fiddle with your bike when you get one make sure its all in good working order espescially if you get it free!! i have a think and see if i have anything i can donate!


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Aug 2012)

Sounds like a great idea, just go do it, you might not have the time when you're working. Also it won't hurt at job interviews to be able to say you've done something positive with the time.


----------



## MarkF (6 Aug 2012)

andy__ said:


> Thanks for all the support people, so kind! I will go down and try and find a bike Tuesday. I'll be back.


Andy, I go on hols Tuesday, I am back on the 22nd, my pannier offer still stands if you can wait till then.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (8 Aug 2012)

I say go for it. I'd happily be exploring the UK full time on my bicycle if I didn't have a loan to pay off. I hope you manage to do it and have a brill time.


----------



## MrJamie (8 Aug 2012)

I don't think youre allowed to claim JSA if you leave the UK even if you're back for your next appointment, although im not sure they'd actually find out/care. I think its something to do with being able to attend an interview if it came up, which makes it silly that you could tour the shetland isles but not nip into northern France i guess. Probably worth checking out though.

Good luck, I hope all goes well


----------



## pshore (8 Aug 2012)

Hi Andy, I just wanted to say this is brilliant!

I have hired a few people as part of my job and I can tell you that the people who have a much better chance of being hired are those who are motivated, can demonstrate how to move forward or fix problems in times of adversity, and have a zest for life. This trip will give you some great stories to tell in interviews.

I assume you might be able to pick up farm labouring work whilst on the move. If not for money, for food and lodging. If you talk to locals along the way you may fall upon good luck. Warm showers etc is a great idea for improving your chances.

On my last tour in Normandie I met a guy with a dog sleeping in a hedge. He had been on the road for two years just heading south for winter, north for summer. His panniers were plastic bags and to be honest he did look like a bum, but he was happy. Inspiration.

P.


----------



## seashaker (8 Aug 2012)

As per above as long as we get a decent blog and piccies i will donate a 1 man tent. Is orange and an argos special but keeps u dry in the rain and weighs about 1.8kg let me know and can post it off. Good stuff! I would maybe also ask that after your tour if its not going to be used if it could be forwarded on to another good cause as it were.


----------



## thistler (10 Aug 2012)

Love to have an update on the bike choice!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Aug 2012)

I met a young guy I. Montanna a few weeks back doing something similar..all he had was an mtb with a buckled wheel and a sleeping bag...he was riding across the USA...but he was tired hungry and fed up.
It sounds like a great adventure..and you can make it work on a shoestring...but the reality is that you need cash to survive out there..so just do it but plan it and do it right...as much as you can...this guy was stealing to eat...that isnt fun its desperation.....but a ride to Paris is doable...I say go for it just have a.back up plan and try to save some cash to take with you.

My back up plan here is to sell my body...its a sound plan and one I don't recommend ha ha!


----------



## andy__ (10 Aug 2012)

Hi folks.

Going to have to leave it till next year now, was a nice idea but i think i should wait and get a decent bike otherwise it would be a bit of a struggle, may as well enjoy the cycling as much as possible instead of doing it on an old clunker. Be back next april, lol!. And yes you really are going to need some emergency funds in the bank.


----------



## captainhastings (10 Aug 2012)

Surprising what bikes seem too do the job though. I saw a chap out side tesco a few weeks ago. He was using what looked like a small ladies bike.
He had panniers on the front,back and a bag on the bars. A trailer fully loaded and a ruck sack on his back. Plus he was a good 6 foot plus tall. It must have been a hell of good bike despite it's looks wish I had made a note of the model out of interest.
It really was an old ladies bike of some sort or some sort of super duper tourier


----------



## lip03 (10 Aug 2012)

hate to say i told you so but.............................................................................i told you so!


----------



## P.H (10 Aug 2012)

You don't have to have big plans or expensive equipment to get out there and enjoy touring. It's as much about attitude as destination. Anyone who thinks they're familiar with the UK has either been traveling a long time or lacks imagination.


----------



## Alex11 (11 Aug 2012)

Andy, I think you should do it. Don't worry about an old bike - if it moves you'll have a great time touring. You've got everything you need to get going, so go for it!


----------



## thistler (12 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> Andy, I think you should do it. Don't worry about an old bike - if it moves you'll have a great time touring. You've got everything you need to get going, so go for it!


 I agree, even if you stay within the UK, just get out for a couple of weeks to change your perspective. I was really looking forward to reading about your adventure, it gave me a bit of hope for the future!


----------



## Crankarm (12 Aug 2012)

Being on JSA frazzles your mind. In the time you are not applying for and searching out jobs you devise quite impractical plans and schemes to stop you going mad, it's creating hope for yourself allowing your self to dream that some day you will realise your plan or dream especially if they are short term plans. You can put far too much time and energy into them when you should be securing a job. But if you don't you die inside every day. I think you would have to tell the jobs people you were away and not available for work other wise you would be in the sh1t if they found out. What other committments do you have? If you are living just to collect JSA then you truly have a miserable existence. My adivce would be to break out and do some thing different to break the decreasing spiral of despair you no doubt find your self in day in day out doing the same stuff, getting up late and watching Jeremy Kyle until 3pm.

If you do go to France then think about working the harvests, grape picking where all accommodation and food is provided. WOOFING is good which can make your stay very cheap or maybe you could pick up some bar work or campsite work but bear in mind the season will be finishing in a few weeks and the french hospitality industry tends to go on holdiay in september. You would certainly learn french quickly. Why not buy a bike for £25 in your local paper?

France in the autumn is beautiful. But you might need some warm clothes and a decent sleeping bag as it will start to get chilly at night. You really don't want to become a tramp with a bike do you? You then run the risk of being stopped by the French police who could make your stay very uncomfortable. You will need some cash for emergencies.


----------



## pkeenan (12 Aug 2012)

Andy, I've also been on JSA in the last year, so really think you're on the right lines of 'refreshing' yourself. I remember how drastic it felt... A trip away on your bike will give you more than you can imagine!
Crankarm has the right idea about woofing and such.
Bikes don't have to be expensive to be reliable. I picked up a fairly good steel bike from a guy on Gumtree for £40. See what you can find, with a wee bit of searching.

Getting out on my bike was true escapism from grey days searching for a job. If the woofing thing doesn't appeal, just go away for as long as you can here in UK. Some gorgeous riding to be done here, not just in France! I did a 19 day tour here in Britain last year, which cost me a total of £400. I need to stress that I didn't wild camp until Scotland, and *did not* watch the pennies when it came to food. My point is, I could have easily restricted myself and spent between a third and a half of what I did.

I plan to go away for 5-7 days in September and not spend a penny (as I haven't got any to spend [as I'm saving for a new road bike!]) - we'll have to see how that turns out. But my point is, cycle touring is amazing because it's something you can do on a low budget.
Good luck either way.


----------



## thistler (12 Aug 2012)

pkeenan said:


> I plan to go away for 5-7 days in September and not spend a penny (as I haven't got any to spend [as I'm saving for a new road bike!]) - we'll have to see how that turns out..


 
I'd love to hear more about that trip!!


----------



## pkeenan (12 Aug 2012)

Sure thing!


----------



## Teuchter (13 Aug 2012)

I could see lots of practical reasons why you shouldn't have gone and lots of emotional reasons why you should have.

If I were you (and I know it's easier to sit here in employment and say these things - it's been almost 10 years since I found myself in a similar position), I'd get onto gumtree or similar and get a cheap bike (anything that more or less fits you though I'd probably try to avoid offroad tyres) and just get out cycling. Explore the UK fanning out from your local area for daytrips and odd nights away.

You can wild camp in woodland under a tarpaulin with a cheap sleeping bag up to November comfortably enough (I've done it) so the kit doesn't have to cost or weigh much. Come next summer you'll be fit, know a lot more about bikes and cycling (doing it is the best way to learn) and be ready for France or wherever. You may even have a job and more cash by then.


----------



## Tiberius Baltar (13 Aug 2012)

Teuchter said:


> Explore the UK fanning out from your local area for daytrips and odd nights away.
> 
> You can wild camp in woodland under a tarpaulin with a cheap sleeping bag up to November comfortably enough (I've done it) so the kit doesn't have to cost or weigh much. Come next summer you'll be fit, know a lot more about bikes and cycling (doing it is the best way to learn) and be ready for France or wherever.


 
Just to add to this point (which is actually sound advice)! What I found worked well for me when I initially wanted to "tour" as a teenager was if you follow a canal tow path for a few hours then you suddenly find yourself surrounded by untouched and unspoiled countryside. The only people you tend to meet are fishermen nearer the city or town your passing and the occasional dog walker or runner. There are plenty of places suitable for you to pull off from a canal in order to wild camp and canals pass through places you normally don't get to in a car. Ive found some really nice little villages in the North West by just following the Trent & Mersey Canal for two days and you really do "feel" like your miles away even though in reality your only a half hour away from a main road. 

Have your evening meal on the edge of the canal with your stove and cheap noodles and veg then push your bike off the towpath into your chosen field or copse and set up a basha and tarp. Simple no nonsense touring and camping for the cost of a few boil in the bag meals and fruit throughout the day! Simples!


----------



## andy__ (13 Aug 2012)

I'm still really looking forward to doing it, the more journals i read the more of the bug I'm getting. But by the time i get organised it will be hitting winter. But not to worry as it will be something to look forward to next year. I've been reading blogs of people cycling round the world, quite inspirational, must say. Thanks again for all your offers and advice.


----------



## Alex11 (13 Aug 2012)

andy__ said:


> I'm still really looking forward to doing it, the more journals i read the more of the bug I'm getting. But by the time i get organised it will be hitting winter. But not to worry as it will be something to look forward to next year. I've been reading blogs of people cycling round the world, quite inspirational, must say. Thanks again for all your offers and advice.


 
Just get out on your bike and set off tomorrow Andy! (or as soon as your free stuff arrives from these very kind forum members!)


----------



## Crankarm (14 Aug 2012)

andy__ said:


> I'm still really looking forward to doing it, the more journals i read the more of the bug I'm getting. But by the time i get organised it will be hitting winter. But not to worry as it will be something to look forward to next year. I've been reading blogs of people cycling round the world, quite inspirational, must say. Thanks again for all your offers and advice.


 
You are in Wiltshire so a short tour loop in Wales is very do-able and cheap. Get up to Abergavenny there are lots of possibilities riding a short circular tour from here over 5 days. Mid central Wales, the Brecon Beacons, Cambrian mountains - all very beautiful. Go now it is still pretty warm.


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2012)

Just do it!

It may be worthwhile checking out with a local cycle touring club (avoid the racers). Some might be a bit snooty but there are many who started cycling on a set of assorted gas pipes and will envy your spirit. BUT they can take a critical eye to your bike and gear and spot many a problem before it appears. A lot easier to fix before you go. You might pick up some useful stuff from their bottom drawer. Old maps for one ...

If you can choose the time you start - study the weather forecasts. In summer/autumn a high over France is going to guarantee good weather for the best part of a week. Living wild in the sun is so much nicer.

Ferries (with bike) can be had from about £11 each way (ex Dover). It should be possible to do it for free if you could join a car as they don't usually charge for extra passengers. Of course you would have to disassemble the bike and I have no idea how you could find a willing driver.

The bottom line is to take as little as possible. Using an old non-touring bike will mean it will feel like twice the load it really is. If you are going to get good weather than do without the tent and really sleep wild. There a bus shelters, ruins and other cover an enterprising traveller can find. As for hygiene (useful if you may be asking favours of people) if you can get something like Helly Hensen LIFA base layers - they are great at regulating temperature, keeping your outer clothing BO free and wash out and dry overnight. So you only need two and they scrunch up into almost nothing. A new price of over £20 is a problem. I doubt people are going to let go of them secondhand.

Half you sustainance is free - water! Very essential if its warm and even when it is cold. You might consider two water bottles instead of one and keep them filled at every available loo. Getting dehydrated is serious and more easily avoided than going hungry. As for food you will need a lot of energy/glucose. Your judgement will fail and pedalling will be much harder and dispiriting if you go short. Sweets are a great micro way of keeping yourself topped up as you travel. Check out hypermarkets doing BOGOF to get a lot for very little. Scoop the unwanted ones often given out for free in cafes or in hotel receptions. The budget hotels often have only one person running the show so you can wait outside till you see them disappear and scoop a load ...

Do take an exercise book, a pen and a plastic bag. Recording your experience as you go will be a wonderful addition to your bookshelf/future life. It also makes you reflect critically at what you got out of each day. Record your highs, learn from your lows. It will be your loyal companion.

I'm getting really jealous. Families, jobs and stuff are good. But they do get in the way of true adventure!


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2012)

Oh I forgot one thing. A good bicycle pump. Tyre pressure is even more important than the tyre and air is FREE. Basically the more pressure, the easier the ride with dramatically fewer punctures. It makes a real difference. Track pumps can put in 100psi easily whereas cheap minipumps might not get much more than 20psi. An old full length pump from a skip or a relative might be a better deal. (Do check out friends and family for old bikes rotting away in their garages. They may have useful accessories you can borrow like a better saddle, a bell, even better brake blocks you can quietly exchange). Check out what the pump can put in. If you are not going to take a guauge and get used to what optimum feels like. I normally put 90% of the rated (it will be on the tyre wall). You will probably be wanting 80psi plus. Letting it go under 60psi is a serious waste of energy on a heavy bike.


----------



## Alex11 (14 Aug 2012)

Andy, I picked up a 2 man good quality tent at a car booty for £3 this weekend, also a Brookes for the same money and there were plenty of cheap steel racers perfect for what you want to do for the £50 quid mark.
Try and get down to your local one, pick some stuff up, and get going!


----------



## hondated (14 Aug 2012)

When you begin to look for a bike don't forget to check out your local council dump because the majority of bikes taken to my local one are salvaged and sold on by staff as a little side line.I don't have a problem with that if it means good bikes aren't destroyed.


----------



## Lorrie (19 Aug 2012)

Andy go for it, hubby and I have just spent 10 days cycling and camping around the suffolk coast, on cheap bikes and kit, we had an amazing time best holiday ever we are both in our fifties but we managed fine. Can't wait to do it again but must save up for better bike over the winter.
The world won't wait for you go out there and grab hold of it and good luck my friend.


----------



## hoopdriver (22 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> You are in Wiltshire so a short tour loop in Wales is very do-able and cheap. Get up to Abergavenny there are lots of possibilities riding a short circular tour from here over 5 days. Mid central Wales, the Brecon Beacons, Cambrian mountains - all very beautiful. Go now it is still pretty warm.


This is excellent advice. Wales is very doable and very worthwhile. I've toured all over the world, on every continent, and I would rate Wales as one of the very best places i've cycled. It's practically in your backyard and doable right into October - I know, I've done it then. Go for it.


----------



## MarkF (23 Aug 2012)

You go this year or you are not getting the panniers.  Please don't backtrack, no really bad things will happen, your legs won't fall off or anything and you don't need a "good" bike to plod on. As I mentioned previously, I went to Spain because at the time there was nothing in the UK for me, an under qualified, provincial, comprehensive educated oik. I'd have had a much worse life if I hadn't "broken out", I am sure of that.

Can't remember the company......but in June, near Madrid I saw many ad's for native English speakers, no cash but 2 weeks food and board with Spanish families with teenage children wanting to learn English, if I was your age and in your position I'd do that as long for as I could. 6 months and you would be 100% bi-lingual, that would be useful and raise your self esteem and employment prospects no end.


----------



## jakegil (13 Sep 2012)

Get some inspiration from this guy..... 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKfNKNxntY0


----------



## albal (23 Sep 2012)

got a few slicks lying around if you've not departed UK yet?


----------



## Crankarm (23 Sep 2012)

Dead thread resurrection.

May be the OP got a job?


----------



## DaveFY7 (26 Sep 2012)

On the subject of touring on the cheap, my mate and I toured Norway last year. We walked into the first supermarket and were horrified at the prices. It turned out that the tour was our cheapest yet as we saw it as a challenge and went for it. Camped wild every night and ate bread, beans etc etc. Thoroughly enjoyed the experience and lost a fair bit of weight by keeping off the booze.


----------

